

Discuss: Wikipedia Wont Show Adds - Isn't Begging A Form Of Advertising? - bawllz


======
duiker101
For the service they provide they can beg as much as they want, and I will
help. Also, as the ad says if everyone would help they would need to keep it
up just one hour. I think an ad would be much much worse.

